# 94 fleetwood daily driver system



## 82fleetwood (Jan 13, 2009)

i know the body and paint is shity, i don't got $ to have it done right. i know 99% of u haven't heard of titanium power, but i love it. i know people will talk shit and go ahead i find it amusing but just wanted input on my daily driver. if u wanna hear it there is a sound competition the last Saturday of this month in banning i will be out there. if u want ill post the address...plus looking for a dash pad if n e 1 knows someone. thanks. plus this was a rush job cause i never got time to work on my own car always doing installs for other people... 





































































































































































































this is a customer car i did BUT DID NOT DO BODYWORK AND PAINT....


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

not too many people port a 'glassed enclosure. looks pertty good


----------



## 82fleetwood (Jan 13, 2009)

THANKS..wanted something different


----------



## 82fleetwood (Jan 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 82fleetwood_@Aug 10 2010, 12:52 AM~18272269
> *i know the body and paint is shity, i don't got $ to have it done right. i know 99% of u haven't heard of titanium power, but i love it. i know people will talk shit and go ahead i find it amusing but just wanted input on my daily driver. if u wanna hear it there is a sound competition the last Saturday of this month in banning i will be out there. if u want ill post the address...plus looking for a dash pad if n e 1 knows someone. thanks. plus this was a rush job cause i never got time to work on my own car always doing installs for other people...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleetwood (Jan 13, 2009)

:biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :420:


----------



## brad4372 (Apr 14, 2004)

nice work!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## 82fleetwood (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

man you really thought someone was going to talk shit about your install? If so they just hating as its badass. Out of curiosity wat does a fiberglassed out trunk like that run?


----------



## 82fleetwood (Jan 13, 2009)

justin yes some of these people here r ruthless.. ive seen them say someshit i was like WOW... like the inside of the port aint painted, the circles were the subs go aint perfectly circle i didnt have $ to send it to a body shop and have it blocked and painted. its only spray painted. u can see imperfections on the body work. plus i thought they would see a brand they have never heard of and call it swapmeet shit...just to point somethings out  the cost on a trunk like that i would want to see what u r putting in it and how many amps if u got capacitors ported or sealed and what kinda car..


----------



## 82fleetwood (Jan 13, 2009)

forgot to say thanks.. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82fleetwood_@Aug 19 2010, 10:16 AM~18352503
> *justin yes some of these people here r ruthless.. ive seen them say someshit i was like WOW... like the inside of the port aint painted, the circles were the subs go aint perfectly circle i didnt have $ to send it to a body shop and have it blocked and painted. its only spray painted. u can see imperfections on the body work. plus i thought they would see a brand they have never heard of and call it swapmeet shit...just to point somethings out   the cost on a trunk like that i would want to see what u r putting in it and how many amps if u got capacitors ported or sealed and what kinda car..
> *


I know what you mean about people being ruthless.....but 9 times out of 10 the people get that kind of response from their post because the original post says something about how amazing their system is, how it will crush everyone elses systems, or lately seems like everyone will ask for your thoughts on drivers and then they get all butt hurt because you tell them that JL is garbage! :biggrin: 

Your work looks good though man. This just side work, or you work for a shop? With the enclosure is it ported into the cab of the car at all?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82fleetwood_@Aug 19 2010, 01:16 PM~18352503
> *justin yes some of these people here r ruthless.. ive seen them say someshit i was like WOW... like the inside of the port aint painted, the circles were the subs go aint perfectly circle i didnt have $ to send it to a body shop and have it blocked and painted. its only spray painted. u can see imperfections on the body work. plus i thought they would see a brand they have never heard of and call it swapmeet shit...just to point somethings out   the cost on a trunk like that i would want to see what u r putting in it and how many amps if u got capacitors ported or sealed and what kinda car..
> *


I think you have posted some bad ass work. You did it your self and it looks good! Like I said before, 'glass and ported is cool as fuck. I never do it because I am pretty lazy.

I never heard of that brand so I can't comment on it's quality but judging by the craftsmanship I can tell you have a prety good idea what sounds good.

Where do you get them? Do you have the TS for them?


----------



## 82fleetwood (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks and yea i do all the work myself. i work for myself out of my house.. shit in times like this i cant afford a shop. my buddie owns titanium so i get hella deals on it.. and for what i pay i can not even come close to any other brand, and 9 out of 10 even used shit. evey one that hears my car is pretty impressed. it aint focal of fi or dd but for my $ i love it..

AIRBORNE whats ts??? 

sorry i take long to respond but i just had a kid and man he takes up alot of time... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82fleetwood_@Sep 2 2010, 08:47 AM~18469198
> *thanks and yea i do all the work myself. i work for myself out of my house.. shit in times like this i cant afford a shop. my buddie owns titanium so i get hella deals on it.. and for what i pay i can not even come close to any other brand, and 9 out of 10 even used shit. evey one that hears my car is pretty impressed. it aint focal of fi or dd but for my $ i love it..
> 
> AIRBORNE  whats ts???
> ...


Shot in the dark, but I would guess Termlab scores. :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82fleetwood_@Sep 2 2010, 11:47 AM~18469198
> *thanks and yea i do all the work myself. i work for myself out of my house.. shit in times like this i cant afford a shop. my buddie owns titanium so i get hella deals on it.. and for what i pay i can not even come close to any other brand, and 9 out of 10 even used shit. evey one that hears my car is pretty impressed. it aint focal of fi or dd but for my $ i love it..
> 
> AIRBORNE  whats ts???
> ...


Sorry man, this is what I meant

http://www.electronixwarehouse.com/educati...theil-small.htm


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

nice work homie


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

Damn GOOD WORK HOMIE
:thumbsup:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i see some really good work rushed or not ill admit thats way better than i can do at the moment,the subs kinda remind me of hertz audio equipment but ive seen their price tags and only seen a couple of their subs at work was impressed but i gotta have that beating your chest with a sledgehammer feeling for it to seem right to me. 

whats the ticket for some of this titanium equipment if you dont mind me asking? it looks really clean is there a website for them?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.titaniumpower.com/default.aspx

found the website all i can say is wow nice product indeed


----------

